# [Wet Thumb Forum]-75g tank pic



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking tank! Is that L.cardinalis at the left foreground?
What do you have for lighting?


N8


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Lobelia cardinalis short form.

4 x 55 watts AH supply lighting.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm new to this stuff and don't recognize what may be obvious plants. What is the nice leafy green plant in the center rear? What about the red plant at right, midground? I think my tank is "broken in" and I'm ready to replace some of the fast growing stem plants like Rotala and wisteria with something more aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

The centre rear plant is Hygrophila corymbosa "stricta".

The red plant on the right is Rotala macrandra.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice tank.

I notice the cuba on the right is also chasing the light, like mine. I wonder if theres any way to reduce it from going diagonal. This is also happening to the L. aromatica in my tank.

What kind of fish are you keeping in the tank?
---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

Aquabay


----------

